# I took some pics of my GTR33 today



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

I went down by the bay and took some quick shots of my car, I treated the rear seats, door insets and rear quarter inserts with black leather to match the leather Sparco’s. I also fab'd a small wing on the top of the rear wind screen. Lastly I sanded and painted the center console in titanium to freshen it up a bit. I’m currently working on the sound system, its not much but I installed Memphis Audio 6.5” front and rear components with a Memphis Audio 500 watt X5 channels, which powers a dual voice coil Alpine Type R woofer. 

Let me know what you think.

Ross


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my...She looks terrific!


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, that interior looks awesome!!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the leather and the wing you fabbed.
How does it attach? More pics of it please.
Also, what material is it made out of?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Ross it looks great, worth the wait and stress eh:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning R33, perfect combination of wheels, Interior and body . . . . thanks for sharing (now just a pic under the bonnet:clap: )


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Stunning R33, perfect combination of wheels, Interior and body . . . . thanks for sharing (now just a pic under the bonnet:clap: )



seconded:thumbsup:


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

She looks fantastice fella


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks really nice mate, the leather retrim looks superb, how much that set you back? :thumbsup: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

looks great mate luv the leather (just not sure on the bonnet vent IMO)


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG a Skyline in NY :bowdown1: 

Looking good Ross , Can wait to see her again in person. Love the rear seats.

John


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

You guys in NY should to a photoshoot of your cars and the NY Skyline as Background . . .


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wow, that's one hell of a good looking R33 there. Not sure about the steering wheel, myself, but the rest of the interior looks awesome. 

What wheels are you running on, BTW??

Steve


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Whole car looks great apart from bonnet (hood) scoop..

Bin that and its a winner


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> You guys in NY should to a photoshoot of your cars and the NY Skyline as Background . . .


We were suppose to, but 3/4's of the cars flaked out (including myself). 

John


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Love the leather and the wing you fabbed.
> How does it attach? More pics of it please.
> Also, what material is it made out of?


Thanks

I started with a wing from a 740il, the little lip spoiler you see running around… AND from there I shaped it, cut it, sand it… heated shaped it sanded…. And well 4-5 hours later I double sided tapped it on…I am going to urethane it on in the future. I will post more pics shortly. 




davew said:


> Hey Ross it looks great, worth the wait and stress eh:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Umm yes, I put about 1000 kilometers on it, I’m still breaking it in, we put a 4700rpm rev limit and an 8psi boost limit on it…. which keeps me in check…. I can’t wait to tune it up to 20psi and 8-9k rpm… 




gtrlux said:


> Stunning R33, perfect combination of wheels, Interior and body . . . . thanks for sharing (now just a pic under the bonnet:clap: )


I’m working on the under hood pics, I’m not ready to show it yet… they’ll go up as soon as I’m ready….



moNoKnoT said:


> Looks really nice mate, the leather retrim looks superb, how much that set you back? :thumbsup: Kevin.


Um enough, but its worth it for the look I’m going after….it seems to be coming together smoothly, I’m glad you guys approve. 



MADsteve said:


> wow, that's one hell of a good looking R33 there. Not sure about the steering wheel, myself, but the rest of the interior looks awesome.
> 
> What wheels are you running on, BTW??
> 
> Steve


Really…?? What steering wheel would you run? 

They are Gravity Gull Wings 2’s in 18x10” with a 20-offset (wish I went 22), and I’m running BF Goodrich KFS’s in 255 40 18 




leggus said:


> Whole car looks great apart from bonnet (hood) scoop..
> 
> Bin that and its a winner


The hood scoop went on for a few reasons:
-	Functional - I’ll be racing it in the summer so scavenge heat away from the radiator
-	Visual – I needed to tie in some standard carbon fiber, because there is nothing and I mean nothing available in carbon Kevlar as far as accessories. It also breaks up the blatant yellow of the Kevlar to help tie in more color. 
-	I like hood scoops! :thumbsup: 



gtrlux said:


> You guys in NY should to a photoshoot of your cars and the NY Skyline as Background . . .


Yea.... well... I went crazy getting my car together for one day...(and I did) for all intensive purposes... after about 20 emails with the speculation of near 13 of them showing only 2 others showed, but we met some great guys and look forward to getting together in the spring. In the interim I'm polishing up mine to get it ready and exploring new ways to make mine stand out from the rest.

Ross...


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

I took some more shots today, I also added a new rear view mirror, I felt it adds a more “modern” flare to the interior, which is the look I'm going for. The mirror has a compass, outside temp and LED map lights which light up a hazy green color, it looks great at night. I also took a few detail shots of the interior including the headliner and arm rest as well as the matching baby seat. Lastly I included some detail shots of my rear wind-shield wing. 

Enjoy
Ross 


















































































Ohh bonus, this is the 34GTR we are working on, this is a very cool project and we look forward to completing it in the new year....:squintdan


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ahh great pics again, I like the child seat!:chuckle: 
The very last pic is cool , I wonder if we allready had pictures of that R34 on here?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

That is simply a stunningly beaurtiful car, inside and out. Claerly you have spent a lot of time and effort to get her looking like that and it shows. Excellent!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ross

Merry Christmas! The car is looking superb. The leather interior additions make such a difference. I will buck the trend here, I think the carbon/kevlar bonnet looks great. In my eyes GTR's suit a more track orientated look, but that is only my opinion  (The wheels always look so aggressive too, anyone know of a similar wheel available outside of the US).

The sparco kiddies seat's really cool and I can't wait to see the finished engine work. Keep us posted on any developments.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a very sexy gtr33. What you have done with the interior is class, looks alot more upto date. I'am hopeing to get my interior abit more fresh looking. I think the carbon kevlar bonnet is a very nice touch.


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

all im going to say is................
























































SIMPLY STUNNING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.... I appreciate the kind words....




gtrlux said:


> Ahh great pics again, I like the child seat!:chuckle:
> The very last pic is cool , I wonder if we allready had pictures of that R34 on here?



This 34 is from up north, about 3 hours away. I don't know where he got it, but we look forward to spicing it up a bit. 34's are beautiful cars, and I would love to own one, but the 33 is smoother. This 34 is a little ruff around the edges but the owner owns a body shop, I'm pretty sure it will be a show stopper when he's done. 

Did you ever find the previously posted pics?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, that interior is sick, love the baby seat.
Thanks for the extra pics of the window wing.
All your hard work and ingenuity really paid off.


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

that must be the nicest looking car in the NY, love the Sparco baby seat


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Big thumbs on the interior!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That's an awesome effort, very unique and different!!!:bowdown1: 

Love the baby seat, and the rest of the car looks awesome aswell!!!!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks very very nice dude!  

I want more pictures of the white R34!  White cars is the shit


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

nice looking car mate not sure about the steering wheel or bonnet vent IMO

what sort of power dose it have?


----------

